# Special needs cat, needs bladder expressed daily, 11 months old



## carnut (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm not wanting to write this but I'm desperate and need to find a new home in next 2-4 weeks. On 13th December my young cat escaped from the garden, he was bitten by another cat and then ran into the path of a car. He had major injuries which he's fully recovered from (he had his tail removed) however he needs his bladder expressed every day and it takes 2 people - I live alone and have no-one to help me. He is a difficult boy to express and 7 different vets at the hospital have all needed an assistant to hold him still so without doubt he needs TWO people to do it. He is very forgiving and affectionate afterwards which is a good thing and the vets say he's not in pain - just rather angry at the time.
I've been taking him to the vets daily and at home I've had some success on 5 occasions in 3 weeks, but the hospital are now saying that it can't go on indefinitely. The harsh truth is that I need to be able to do it myself (impossible) or find special someone who can do it for him in another home, or put to sleep. I'm devastated by this and would love if an experienced carer could be found for him to give him that extra chance of survival because it can take up to 6 months for nerves to recover. If anyone would like more information please ask me. I'm in Edinburgh and he travels really well so I'd be happy to take him myself over a long distance, just for the right home. This is horrible to write but I HAVE to think of my little boy and give him every chance possible. x Claire


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Carnut I am afraid I am far to far away from you in London to be able to offer any practical help but I did want to extend my sympathy to you for the awful situation in which you find your self.
have you tried any of the small local cat rescues to see if they might have a volunteer in your immediate area who is experienced and willing to assist you in this daily task?


----------



## carnut (Jul 23, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> Carnut I am afraid I am far to far away from you in London to be able to offer any practical help but I did want to extend my sympathy to you for the awful situation in which you find your self.
> have you tried any of the small local cat rescues to see if they might have a volunteer in your immediate area who is experienced and willing to assist you in this daily task?


Thank you for taking the time to write. I've tried the rescues and some won't take any new cats and they said that sadly a special needs cat is last on the list. I've also tried SSPCA, Cats Protection and asking around but no luck for him. Also they don't have anyone to help for this task, it's only people on benefits or low-income (not me) that get any financial support or help with neutering etc. I had thought about paying someone to come in but I'm already deeply in debt with this plus the chances of finding someone available 7 days a week at the same time every day and that can do it successfully for him are nil :-(xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

carnut said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write. I've tried the rescues and some won't take any new cats and they said that sadly a special needs cat is last on the list. I've also tried SSPCA, Cats Protection and asking around but no luck for him. Also they don't have anyone to help for this task, it's only people on benefits or low-income (not me) that get any financial support or help with neutering etc. I had thought about paying someone to come in but I'm already deeply in debt with this plus the chances of finding someone available 7 days a week at the same time every day and that can do it successfully for him are nil :-(xx


I didn't think the bigger charities would be able or willing to help....I was thinking more of small, local independant rescues who usually have an army of experienced volunteers, one of whom might be able to assist you in your home 
I guess the best case scenario would be to find some way to keep him with you at home with assistance to express, in the hope that the nerves will regenerate and he will regain continence.
lets see if we can get your post to a wider audience......


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@carnut, I have been a bit naughty and started a new thread on your behalf
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/help-needed-desperately.421757/#post-1064451556
Hoping we can find you some help. xx


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I would love to help, but I don't think you are in my area.
I don't think 'special needs' is the correct term to use (it means learning difficulties) ; I would say that the cat needs 'special assistance'. Not to worry, simple mistakes like that can be easily made.
I wish you and your cat luck.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

TehSnoipah said:


> I would love to help, but I don't think you are in my area.
> I don't think 'special needs' is the correct term to use (it means learning difficulties) ; I would say that the cat needs 'special assistance'. Not to worry, simple mistakes like that can be easily made.
> I wish you and your cat luck.


I have had a number of special needs cats over my life time. Seizure kitty, herpes kitty, kitty who had strokes, cancer, CKD...... It does not mean learning difficulties, it means the cat has special needs.

I hope @carnut can find someone to help or even a few people. If I lived near, that is something I would be willing to do (but I am in the USA). I used go over to a friend's to give her cat sub q fluids several times a week, and I have other friends who can't pill their cat, I go over and give him his worming medicine every month. Surely I am not that unique, there must be other people willing to volunteer a few minutes of their time to help this kitty while he recovers.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Try this group, now usually its urgent rescue/rehoming cats but they have people up and down the country that go above & beyond and may just happen to have or know someone in your area

https://www.facebook.com/groups/CatsindangerUK/?fref=t


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

lorilu said:


> I have had a number of special needs cats over my life time. Seizure kitty, herpes kitty, kitty who had strokes, cancer, CKD...... It does not mean learning difficulties, it means the cat has special needs.
> 
> I hope @carnut can find someone to help or even a few people. If I lived near, that is something I would be willing to do (but I am in the USA). I used go over to a friend's to give her cat sub q fluids several times a week, and I have other friends who can't pill their cat, I go over and give him his worming medicine every month. Surely I am not that unique, there must be other people willing to volunteer a few minutes of their time to help this kitty while he recovers.


I suppose you are right, it depends what context 'special needs' is used in, that determines its meaning.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Any cat-loving neighbours on ''Street Life'' who could hold him while you express him? When one of my cats went missing for five days I got a surprisingly large response to a ''lost and found'' notice I posted there - total strangers, of course. It's worth a try and it costs nowt to advertise there. Is that his picture? He is very beautiful I must say.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@carnut - on the other thread Paddypaws started on your behalf, there are quite a few replies with useful suggestions for finding a helper.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TehSnoipah said:


> I suppose you are right, it depends what context 'special needs' is used in, that determines its meaning.


In the UK "Special Needs" is a broad umbrella term used to cover every kind of disability or long term health issue. For humans this can mean a learning disability, a physical disability, or a long term mental health issue. Applied to kitties it could mean any kind of permanent disability affecting physical development, health or behaviour. It can be a condition they were born with, or one acquired due to injury or illness.

From what @lorilu has posted it seems the same applies in the USA.


----------



## carnut (Jul 23, 2015)

This has been a great week for Harvey (and me!) - for 4 days in a row he barely needed expressed, just a small dribble and his bladder was pretty much emptied - that's because he's been doing bigger wees in his tray! Today he needed a bit more expressed but nowhere near like what it was a week ago. The vets have said I can keep going for another month as he's showing such great improvement! Fingers and everything crossed that this improvement continues! xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

carnut said:


> This has been a great week for Harvey (and me!) - for 4 days in a row he barely needed expressed, just a small dribble and his bladder was pretty much emptied - that's because he's been doing bigger wees in his tray! Today he needed a bit more expressed but nowhere near like what it was a week ago. The vets have said I can keep going for another month as he's showing such great improvement! Fingers and everything crossed that this improvement continues! xx


Great news...thank you for letting us know.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

carnut said:


> This has been a great week for Harvey (and me!) - for 4 days in a row he barely needed expressed, just a small dribble and his bladder was pretty much emptied - that's because he's been doing bigger wees in his tray! Today he needed a bit more expressed but nowhere near like what it was a week ago. The vets have said I can keep going for another month as he's showing such great improvement! Fingers and everything crossed that this improvement continues! xx


Fantastic news, onwards and upwards Harvey!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope Harvey continues to improve for you



chillminx said:


> From what @lorilu has posted it seems the same applies in the USA.


And in Aus. I'd thought it was a pretty standard meaning in most countries.


----------



## carnut (Jul 23, 2015)

*Happy News for Good Friday! * 
Harvey hasn't needed expressed for 3 weeks now as he's weeing all by himself, not large ones but several smaller ones which are getting bigger all the time. He's been getting checked over every couple of days and today the vet discharged him from their care! He's a healthy happy little boy and I'm a very thankful and lucky mummy! 
I hope he can be an inspiration to anyone who's going through the same as we went through, it's been a rough 3 months but he's come out the other end so to anyone with this problem I'd say hang in there because miracles can happen and some stories do have a happy ending! Big Hugs to you all for your wonderful support and advice, Happy Easter, Love from Harvey and Claire xxxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This is wonderful news Claire!  I am so pleased for you and happy for dear Harvey, bless him! Your patience, compassion and determination has been admirable. 

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fantastic news Claire; you must be so relieved and happy. What a great result!! :Cat


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased for you and Harvey. That's made may day hearing this. Happy Easter to the both of you. xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

That's brilliant news!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Awww, just caught up with this thread. I had no practical advice and I really felt for you.

Overjoyed to hear that Harvey is recovering so well


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Brilliant news xx


----------

